# Rebuilding another 10/32 ariens



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Starting on another ariens 10/32 rebuild. 
Sadly this one will be lots of work as it has had a hard life, lots of worn stuff. I'll keep pixx as I go as to help others that want to do one of thier own machines. 












Augers were a bear to get apart, then gearbox was bad. After teardown it was a bad inboard bearing, which also took out the impeller shaft seal.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looking forward to it....!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Are you sure the autopsy you have done will not sway you from taking it to the happy hunting ground?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Are you going to keep the original engine? I picked up the same blower last year...sans engine....and will restore this winter. I'm trying to decide on the power unit....maybe the 13 hp Predator?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This will be fun to follow :wub:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

cranman said:


> Are you going to keep the original engine? I picked up the same blower last year...sans engine....and will restore this winter. I'm trying to decide on the power unit....maybe the 13 hp Predator?




the 13hp predator is an awesome engine for that blower but requires longer belts, belt cover risers and the engine basically sits on the edge of the frame. i got mine as a "fresh off the truck" special on ebay for 160 bucks brand new and it has more power then you will ever need. it also opens up a way for you to build your own custom electrical system like i did with mine, there are pics of her on here somewhere


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/69882-st1032-restoration-15.html

found her on post 145


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

leonz said:


> Are you sure the autopsy you have done will not sway you from taking it to the happy hunting ground?


It's an Ariens....... NEVER !!!

Always worth rebuilding. I'll take a 1980 10 / 32 rebuilt by me over a 2018 machine anyday. I'll have less than a thousand bucks into it and it will be better than you can buy.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

cranman said:


> Are you going to keep the original engine? I picked up the same blower last year...sans engine....and will restore this winter. I'm trying to decide on the power unit....maybe the 13 hp Predator?


Hey Cranman, I bought a 414 ( 12.5 hp ) LCT engine for this project. This will be my second one with this engine, just a few mods to make it work. Last one came out nice, performed flawlessly


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Shaw351 said:


> It's an Ariens....... NEVER !!!
> 
> Always worth rebuilding. I'll take a 1980 10 / 32 rebuilt by me over a 2018 machine anyday. I'll have less than a thousand bucks into it and it will be better than you can buy.


======================================================================


Your right of course, I wish I still had the first 2 Toro Snow Pups I bought I should have just had them repaired and I would have four of them in my stable rather than the two pups I have now.:crying: 


_____________________________________________________________________________________
I keep denying my snow blower sickness/obsession:grin:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Where did you get the LCT engine Shaw?


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

cranman said:


> Where did you get the LCT engine Shaw?


This is the place, here is what they have now for sale. 

https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/snow_blower_engines1816.html

I swear what i bought was a 12.5 hp, I'll check the engine numbers tomorrow. Thier inventory changes all the time. Have bought 12 or so engines from them and not one issue.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks Shaw.....great deals.......I'm thinking with 414 cc it should scream!


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

wonder how a blower would work with one of these motors bolted on it? Engine


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would imagine it would be hard to start in the cold but at the same time you would have a ton of torque


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

doubt it would be hard to start, glow plugs and electric starter, make it more like my yanmar tractor that fires right up at 0 degs 

( Easy to start
designed with automatic decompression, more convenient for user operation; in terms of cold start, the engine with electric starter adopts a electric heating plug to heat the air inlet as to guarantee an easy start for users even in cold conditions.)


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Shaw351 said:


> This is the place, here is what they have now for sale.
> 
> https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/snow_blower_engines1816.html
> 
> I swear what i bought was a 12.5 hp, I'll check the engine numbers tomorrow. Thier inventory changes all the time. Have bought 12 or so engines from them and not one issue.


Shaw, how much was shipping? Length of time? The lct engines say fixed speed, any easy way to make it adjustable?


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Shaw, how much was shipping? Length of time? The lct engines say fixed speed, any easy way to make it adjustable?


It was $75 truck freight to Massachusetts, was only about a week from ordering to delivery. About fixed speed..... I never looked under the shroud to see how it was setup,, guessing it's like a generator. 

I personally don't like a fixed speed as I warm up my stuff mid rpm range for a few minutes, and I don't like running a cold engine at max rpm. I'm not sure about the lubrication system on an lct engine, but I believe " Dipper " style engines are designed to have proper lubrication at max rpm.


But not all users have the knowledge we mechanics do on these engines / machines, for those people I'm guessing it's easier to operate. Flip switch on, prime, start and go.


----------

